# 704z for kings



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

could a penn 704z handle a king, if so what size rod would you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Yes , and I would say 8ft or 9ft , Just depends on what you like


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

It will DEFINATELY handle kings...That's what my Wife AND Son use...


----------

